# Bonnaroo in Barrie??



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Ashley Capps' AC Entertainment has helped transform the festival scene with the annual Bonnaroo festivals it presents with Superfly each June in Tennessee. Capps revealed to Knoxville News Sentinel that AC Entertainment will bring its expertise to a new festival that will launch near Toronto in 2015.

"We're working with great Toronto-based partners, Republic Live, and we're very, very excited about this," Capps explained. "It's an amazing site, and it, like Bonnaroo, will be a camping festival." While Capps doesn't go into further detail on what's in store for the Canadian festival, Festival Snobs reports the event will be called HomeAway and will take place "about an hour north of Toronto in summer 2015." 

While an official location for HomeAway has yet to be announced, Republic Live recently signed a long-term agreement with Stan Dunford, the new owner of Burl’s Creek, a 700-acre slab of pristine parkland just outside Barrie, Ontario.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

was just reading about this! wow! http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/01/06/bonnaroo-music-festival-ontario_n_6425358.html


----------



## awdwon (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds promising, although I'm already cringing about waiting in traffic for this one. From my experience I've found that a lot of these festivals are fun to attend once or twice but I'm not in a hurry to return. I don't think that Bonnaroo has suffered nearly as bad from the douchification that Coachella has become.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not in a hurry to go back to Burl's Creek.
Went to a show there last year featuring the Hip, New Pornographers, Death Cab For Cutie and The Rural Alberta Advantage. The music was great, the venue sucked.
There was no information prior to arriving at the gate, a lengthy walk away from the parking, about what could be taken in. 
So after carrying our lawn chairs, blankets and water all the way in we were turned away at the gate and had to trudge back to the car to pack everything away again.
Once we got inside we found the "rules" had been inconsistently applied and many people were sitting on blankets, drinking their own water. We had to sit on the cold hard ground.
I don't get why most outdoor venues figure patrons can handle lawn-chairs responsibly but Burls Creek doesn't.


----------



## Team Lazy (Jan 15, 2015)

End of July. What a lineup, and all of 10 minutes from my door!!!

http://wayhome.com/


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

its a pretty darn good mix and yeah, so close!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Neil Young & Promise of the Real (Willie Nelson's kid's band) 

7/24 - WayHome Music & Art Festival - Oro-Medonte, ON

Youtubes of a "secret show" they played together at a brewery in CA on Saturday I believe seem to all have been pulled as of this afternoon. Good stuff from what I saw - if you're in the mood for Neil singing protest songs against Monsanto and Starbucks. They also did Down By The River, Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere and a few other vintage tunes.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

The inaugural WayHome Music & Arts Festival is just a little over 2 months away (July 24, 25, 26) so we figured that we’d post some questions you all may have and give the answers supplied to us by the fine folks that are running the big show:
https://sonicmoremusic.wordpress.co...mation-about-the-wayhome-music-arts-festival/


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Damn I'm getting old. I only recognized two of the artist names in the list.


----------

